
The Boring Company’s Chicago project seems awfully cheap for something so big - quadrige
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/14/17464612/boring-company-chicago-elon-musk-cost-estimate
======
ggm
If Chicago has the same underpinning of clay much of London has and he's below
basement level, dig cost can be pretty tractable. That said, I too have doubts
the model can work.

Basically, I think he's overstated the potential savings from process
improvement and understated the on costs of safety and compliance to standards
like air quality and escape paths.

------
tomkat0789
Chicagoan here. What the city really needs is a ring line - a wheel for all
the spokes of current train lines. There's already a CTA train going from
O'Hare to downtown (and back out again!). It's hard to imagine this having
much appeal besides a shiny new toy for the consultants flying into the city.

